
Top ten Docker images contain over 8000 vulnerable paths - halesdb
https://snyk.io/blog/top-ten-docker-images-contain-over-8000-vulnerable-paths/
======
mtmail
related discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255603)

~~~
bithavoc
Yeah nothing to see here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19255949)

